# La Cloche oblong cooker



## JoeV (May 9, 2008)

I stumbled on this cooker today (remember, I'm a newbie to bread making), and wondered if anyone has tried this cooker with the New York Times no knead bread recipe. Can you throw the NYT batter into a preheated La Cloche pot? I'm interested in making this bread in an oblong shape to use it for sandwich making.The round loaf is OK, but DW likes square bread for sandwiches. If this will work, it solves the problem of what to get Dad for Fathers Day.

La Cloche Clay Baker - Oblong

Joe


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 9, 2008)

It looks good but it does not say how high a temp it can stand without cracking. I don't know much about clay containers.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 9, 2008)

JoeV said:


> I stumbled on this cooker today (remember, I'm a newbie to bread making), and wondered if anyone has tried this cooker with the New York Times no knead bread recipe. Can you throw the NYT batter into a preheated La Cloche pot? I'm interested in making this bread in an oblong shape to use it for sandwich making.The round loaf is OK, but DW likes square bread for sandwiches. If this will work, it solves the problem of what to get Dad for Fathers Day.
> 
> La Cloche Clay Baker - Oblong
> 
> Joe


Romertopf Romertopf Clay Bread Baker - Romertopf Clay Roasters, Clay Bakers, Clay Pots


----------



## Potato Repairman (May 10, 2008)

Joe,  

I don't personally have experience using the La Cloche bakers, I have done business with Breadtopia, and it's a very good company to do business with.  If you go to their web site and look under sourdough variations, there is a video of Eric making cranberry pecan no-knead bread using both the round and oblong la cloches.  The recipe calls for preheating to 500, baking for 30 mins and then reducing the heat to 450 for 15 minutes, although, in the video he says he reduces the heat to 475.  When the bread is done, he sets the hot la cloche directly on a granite counter top.  There are a few other videos that show the round la cloche used for no knead bread and variations.

King Arthur also carries the round la cloche, and I'm sure either company could provide you more information if you need it.  

I too am interested in the oblong la cloche, but I haven't yet reorganized my tiny kitchen to find  storage space for it.


----------



## Barb L. (May 10, 2008)

Doesn't clay pots have to start in a cold oven ?  This wouldn't work if it does, for the NY bread which needs a hot preheated oven.  IMO


----------



## JoeV (May 10, 2008)

Potato Repairman said:


> Joe,
> 
> I don't personally have experience using the La Cloche bakers, I have done business with Breadtopia, and it's a very good company to do business with.  If you go to their web site and look under sourdough variations, there is a video of Eric making cranberry pecan no-knead bread using both the round and oblong la cloches.  The recipe calls for preheating to 500, baking for 30 mins and then reducing the heat to 450 for 15 minutes, although, in the video he says he reduces the heat to 475.  When the bread is done, he sets the hot la cloche directly on a granite counter top.  There are a few other videos that show the round la cloche used for no knead bread and variations.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link. I watched both videos, and am convinced it will work for the traditional no knead recipe, as well as their unique recipe. The key appears to be using the parchment paper to cradle the dough and keep it from collapsing. I would cut my parchment paper to fit the La Cloche, rather than the do it the way they did on the video. I do believe i"ll give it a try.

Joe


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 17, 2008)

Barb L. said:


> Doesn't clay pots have to start in a cold oven ? This wouldn't work if it does, for the NY bread which needs a hot preheated oven. IMO


 
Actually, Barb - if you follow the recipe ... you would be putting the cold clay pot into the cold oven and heating them together for about 30-minutes: "Put a 6- to 8-quart heavy covered pot (cast iron, enamel, Pyrex or ceramic) in oven as it heats."


----------



## Russellkhan (May 17, 2008)

I have used this. I have both a round and an oblong cloche. I have used both for no-knead breads, they work very well. I find it easier to get the dough into a cloche than my dutch oven since it's not nearly as deep. 

As Michael in FTW said, you preheat the cloche with the oven and then put your dough into the hot cloche.

The directions that come with Cloches say that you can put a cloche into a hot oven, but I have read many complaints on Amazon about them cracking for people who do this. Eric at Breadtopia (mine were ordered there too - he has been excellent to do business with) has said in the comments for one of his videos that he wouldn't do it (put a cold cloche in a hot oven).

Hope that helps,

Russ


----------



## JoeV (May 17, 2008)

Thanks, Russ. Yes, your info is very helpful.

Joe


----------

